# BBgirl's journal to comp..



## BBgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all

Ok, it's about time I started a journal, so here, I am starting a journal 

Bit about be...  I'm 26, work in an Arch. Firm, live just outside of Ottawa, and am training for a BB comp in the spring. I have a coach who is a retired competitor of 20yrs who's helping me alot. 

My current routine is:

Mon - back & bi's
Tues - chest & tri's
wed - off
Thurs - quads & calves
Fri - hams & shoulders

I'm 5'9", 164lbs, hovering around the 15% mark. I am in a mass building phase now, so we aren't measuring BF as frequently right now.

Looking forward to chatting with you all


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 1, 2005)

Good Luck BB


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 1, 2005)

Goodluck!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck BBG! I look forward to following your progress. Will this be your first BB'ing comp?


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks gwcaton & I'm Trying!
Thanks Rocco! Yup. First Comp. 

Boy is it ever hot here. We're having an unusual heat wave, and it's a million degrees in my home office!

Did back & Bi's Yesterday (monday was a holiday) & Chest & Tri's today.
Thank goodness work & the gym has A/C!!!

Back & Bi's:
Wide grip chins - 10, 9, 8,8,8
Seated row - 5x8@100
1 arm row - 10,9,8@35
Reverse pull down - 8@100, 3x8@90
Pullover - 2x8@80
BB curl - 10,7,6,6,6,5@40, 6@35

Chest & Tri's
DB flat bench - 12 w/ 35's, 4x10, 9,8 w/ 40's
Incline BB - 12@65, 10@70, 9,8,8@75
Flat tri ext - 12,10,10@95
Rope - 10,10,10,8@50
pec deck - 12@60, 7,6@66

That's it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi BB - thought I'd pop in to say hi.  Good luck!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Babs.

Finally the heat has let up. So far this weekend is gorgeous! I plan to spend a some time on my bike. I've been really bad with the cardio lately. Oops.

Thursday I did Quads & Calves:
Leg Press (w/ feet at upper corners of platform) - 7x10@180lbs
Hack squat - 5x10@140lbs
Leg ext - 12,10,10,10@150lbs
seated calves(ss w/ a floor movement which I can't decribe, but really makes 'em buuuuurn) - 10@90, 3x10@100lbs

Then hams & shoulders:
DB SLDL - 5x8@100
lying leg curl - 9,5@130, 7,7,7@120
Single leg curl standing - 10,9,10,8@60
DB shoulder press - 12,8,6,7,7@30
latteral raise - 5x10@10
Rear raise - 4x10@10


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 6, 2005)

Some nice looking wo's BB  


Nice variety


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks GW!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

Good Luck Sister BB!!! W/O's look great, I'll follow along!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 6, 2005)

Great lookin workouts thus far! keep it up!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 6, 2005)

Good lookin workouts BB, looking good in the Ava too, good luck in the comp .


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Archangel 
Thanks I'm Trying 
Thanks Sean. 

Appearently my mother in law and Brother in law are coming over this afternoon. We got an email (??) I'd better get a move on my day! Gotta love unexpected visitors


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

My Pleasure!!! Good luck with the "Visitors"!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks Angel. We had a good time actually. Lit the BBQ, and looked at BIL's navy pics.

Boy did I have a crappy day at the gym today. SO, the heat is back, and I had to take the bus today because Dieter was in a meeting, so it's a million degrees and Ottawa's fattest smelliest women have to come and smush into the seats next to me on an un-air conditioed bus. I was about to throw up. 
Anyway, I was also starting to get a headache, and I attemped a ham & shoulder workout today that started w/ SLDL's. 

Preface: I have been meaning to switch back & Bi's (mon) w/ hams & shoulders (fri) for a while, since my shoulder need the most work, so today was the day.

Anyhoo, for some reason I was irritable too, so every little thing aggravated me. Like the gy who was sitting on the bench I needed, supposedly between "alot more sets", but wasn't even holdng any weights, and didn't offer to let me work in. 
WHen I was done with the 50's (deadlifting) some guy made a big deal out of the fact that I was using them, and he didn't even use them.  Normally I would find this flattering, but this guy was VERY muscular, so I think he was making fun of me.
I am not having a good day.
Also, I am getting sick of SLDL'ing with DB's, but my coach wants me to. Grr. I was able to BB SLDL 185 for 6 reps (with straps) but w/ DB's I can only do 50's without taering my fingers apart. She want's me to do them raw.

OK, thanks for letting me vent.

So, this is what I did before my head really felt like it would explode:

DB SLDL - 5x10 w/ 50's (100lbs)
Lying ham curl - 12, 9,9,9,9 @ 130lbs
DB Shoulder press - 12 @ 30, 6,6,6,5 w/ 35's
Latteral raise W/ twist & hold at top-12,10,10,10 w/ 10's 

That's it. Oh well.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't be so hard on yourself, pretty good looking w/o to me!!! Don't you just love "People" like that at the gym!!! Keep your head up and heart light, your doin GREAT!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 8, 2005)

Very good looking w/o, some impressive weights there .


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like your doing great BBgirl! I definately days like that and everything annoys me. Those are the days people decide to push your buttons also  Hope today is going better for you!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Angel. I'm glad there are nice peole like you on here though 
Thanks Sean 
Thanks Rocco. Today was a good day. And yesterday's workout went great:

Chest & tris
BB flat bench - 10,10,10,8,10,8 @ 95lbs
DB incline bench - 8,6,7,6,5 w/ 35's
Peck Deck - 8,6,6 @ 66lbs
Flat bar cable tris - 12 @ 95, 2x8 @ 100lbs
DB over head press - 3x10 @ 30 (I'm alwaays kind of afraid to go higher on these. I feel like my arms will pop out of their sockets if I slip up)
Rope extension to the front - 12, 10, 10,8 @ 50.

Today was rest day  I sat on my ass all day at work staring at corner details. Yay. <-sarcasm.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Great w/o there Sister BB!!! I bet you can go up to 35's with no problem, maybe try 3 sets of 8, I bet you can do it!!!
There are a few on here who try to make it fun and Inspirational, glad if I can help!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Angel 
I wil try the 35's next time! I'll just make sure I have a spotter.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

BBgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Angel
> I wil try the 35's next time! I'll just make sure I have a spotter.


    You'll get 'em!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

K. I had 2 great workouts  this pst couple of days. OK, the #'s aren't fabulous, but I increased the punds on almost everything, and I felt great, so I'm happy 

Thursday - Quads & calves:
Squat - 6x10 @ 180

Hack squat - 12@140, 10@150, 3x10 @ 160

Leg extension - 4x10 @ 150

Seated calves - 3x12 @ 100 (each set followed by 12 floor crouching thingies)

And Friday - Back & Bicepts: 

Chins - 10,6,7

WG lat pull - 2x8@120, 10,8 @ 110

SEated row - 10@110, 2x8@120, 2x8@110

One arm DB row - 10,8,8 @ 40

Reverse pulldown - 4x6 @ 110

straight arm pushdown - 8,6 @ 90

BB curl - 10,8,6,6,5,6,5 @ 40

DB alt curl (where you start like a hammer curl, but 1/2 way twist into a reg curl) 7,5 W/ 15's

That's it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2005)

What do you mean? I think the #'s are GREAT!!! You went up in everything!!! Way to go, keep it up!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Angel! :bounce:


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow BB, those are some very impressive #'s. I can't do hack squats, they put too much pressure on my knees for some reason.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 13, 2005)

That IS a great w/o BBgirl. Your putting up some very impressive weight


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks Sean. Hmm. They've never bothered my knees. ALthough, I don't go super heavy, I just go deep.

Thanks Rocco 


Boy, what a lzy day. I have been in the mood to do nothing but lounge around today. Hopefully tommorow I can be more productive. D and I are going to go hike up some of the local trails in a little while, when the sun goes down. The heat is really getting to me this year for some reason.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 13, 2005)

BBgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Sean. Hmm. They've never bothered my knees. ALthough, I don't go super heavy, I just go deep.
> 
> Thanks Rocco
> 
> ...


 I've only tried doing them once and I tried it with NO weight on the sled and felt some pressure on the knees, then I added just 90lbs and it felt pretty bad .

  I hear ya about being lazy... I've just been watching TV with the dog and eating most of the day . I actually have lots of things I should do around the house, but I just don't want to...


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 13, 2005)

LOL, yeah, I had a list of stuff to do today too. Oh well. We just came back from our walk. The deer flies are still pretty thick, so we didn't stay on the trails. 

Apparently there's been a meteor shower happening, but it's so cloudy at night that you can't see any of it around here.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 15, 2005)

BB - w/o looks awesome!!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Babs 

Wow, this week has been super nutty busy! And today we are going to my boss's cottage party. I will post my workouts asap.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 20, 2005)

Have fun at the party!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

Hows it goin Sister BB?


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi Guys :hi:
The cottage was super fun. We went sailing, and motor boating, and layed on the beach. I wish I could go there every weekend. Oh well. 
This week at work was nuts. I had to work late almost everyday, then went to the gym after. I didn't even have time to cook, and practically lived off tuna. (ok, not quite, but it felt like it LOL)
I did manage to take some pics today! I still need to work on my posing... and the deer caught in headlights look - LOL I don't usually look this stunned!

Hmm... how do I do this....


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 28, 2005)

ok, they are in my gallery.

I guess I have soome updating to do

Tues -
BB flat bench - 100lbs - 10,8,7,6,8,6,6
DB incline bench - 35's - 7,7,8,5,5
TRicepts pushdowns - 100lbs - 9,8,7,6
pecdeck - 66-9, 70lbs - 5,5
DB overhead press - 35 3x10
rope pushdown - 60 - 10,8,8,6

Wed - 
squat - 180lbs - 6x10
Hack squat - 160 - 10, 170lbs - 4x10
Leg extension - 150-10, 160lbs - 3x10
seated calves - 115lbs - 3x10
(ssw/ crouching thingies)

Friday - 
DB shoulder press - 35's - 8,7,5,6,5,5
cable latterals - 20 - 5x8
db side latterals - 10's - 10,10,8,10
BB curl - 45lbs - 10,8,8,7,6,6

Sat - 

WG lat pull - 120lbs - 10,9,8,8,8,8,8
Seated row -  130 - 10,6, 120lbs - 8,8,8
db row - 40 - 10,8,8
Straight arm pullover - 90lbs - 8,6,5


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 28, 2005)

BBgirl said:
			
		

> ok, they are in my gallery.
> 
> I guess I have soome updating to do
> 
> ...



Took a look at the pics. Great job! Keep it up!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow, BBgirl. You really are strong, I like that! Your pics look great btw, your doing a great job.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent w/o there Sister BB!!! Your back is INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## BBgirl (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks IT, Rocco, & Angel!!
Just a quick hello before bed. 
I'll update workouts tomorow (off day).
Night!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 23, 2005)

Bump.... anybody home?


----------

